# samson@securenym.net



## Jacked1982 (Dec 23, 2017)

Just received another order from Samson. Everything arrived with no problems. I have been using them for years and continually get high quality product. I highly recommend!


----------



## TripleOvertime (Dec 23, 2017)

And again...


----------



## AllesT (Jan 20, 2018)

Jacked1982 said:


> Just received another order from Samson. Everything arrived with no problems. I have been using them for years and continually get high-quality product. I highly recommend!



Samson was a real shit to my friend. He said Samson product manager sent him the duplicate and worst product last year. He got his most worst SARMs in his bodybuilding life. Poor communication and not well behaved with my friend.


----------



## Gamecock81 (Mar 1, 2018)

Samson has always been excellent to deal with.  Great products and fast delivery.  I?ve been a customer for 2 years now and will continue.


----------



## rubber_t0e (Mar 5, 2018)

Samson never disappoints. Always provides top quality products and super fast shipping!


----------



## Nk775 (Mar 7, 2018)

Just received my first order from Samson. Took 8 days, after 7 I contacted them as their email instructed and was given a tracking #. One vial of tren e is crystallized. I've sent an email to see if they will provide a replacement. For what it's worth sams on appeaars to be g2g, I'll update on the tren e


----------



## Nk775 (Mar 8, 2018)

Update from yesterday. Used a blow dryer to heat the tren and get it back into solution. No need for replacement. Would definitely recommend Samson 5/5


----------



## MGinLA (Jul 2, 2018)

Been working with Samson for many years. 
Very reliable and 100% legit. 
Always very easy to reach and responds to all inquiries. 
Great product and communication.


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Aug 5, 2018)

+1 samson is excellent.  Great communication and top notch service.


----------



## SAMSON SUPPLIES (Sep 16, 2018)

TripleOvertime said:


> And again...



Thank you for chiming in on our thread.  We have been a sponsor on here since 2011.  We are one of the original sponsors and probably the oldest sponsor on this board.  We do not frequent the boards much.  Every "newbie" on this board that has left us feedback is an actual customer.  You can verify this by having a mod check their ip addresses.  We have many customers who ask us what boards we are a sponsor on.  Since this is one of our favorite and original boards, as a way for us to help Prince gain more members, we always tell anyone who asks to join this site and leave us feedback here.  

If anyone needs to see a LOT of feedback from customers who have been a member of a particular board for a very long time, email us and we will give you the name of the board so that you can check our references. 

Thank you, Samson


----------



## Npcclassic (Aug 19, 2020)

I have been using Samson for close to decade now and can say without a doubt that he is one of the best around. From day one my experience with him has been excellent....very responsive..very friendly...fast delivery....great products and great customer service. I compete in the npc and have always used Samson gear to compete and take the overall in a few shows. I?m getting back to bodybuilding and will be once again using all Samson gear to go for my pro card in classic physique. Every product I?ve ever ordered always does what?s expected and is doses right. I will be logging my Samson cycles and sharing my journey back to the stage with y?all on here...with updates progress pics and detailing all my cycles from now all the way to the nationals in 2021 or 2022 all depends on how fast I can put this physique together.  It will be a fun ride. Don?t take my word for it the proof is in the pudding. You will see first hand how well Samson gear works. Stay tuned.


----------

